# Shine art supply question



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you need a buisness or tax id to purchase from shine art. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

No you do not.


----------



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just need to sign up.

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

They are really good people to work with. I have used them for a couple of years and have always had good product and service from them.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Paula. They are really good to work with and their products are really good. I only had one problem with them and they corrected it really quickly and efficiently.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I think the only reason you would need to supply them a tax id # would be if you lived in California and did not want to be charged sales tax. They have a nice selection of rhinestones but I do wish they would stock the low lead rhinestones. Those have to be special ordered. I work with Chloe and she gets my orders out very quickly and is very pleasant to work with.

I have recently just started purchasing some rhinestones from myrhinestonetransfers.com. They are low lead and they have some good prices. They sell ss10 rhinestones in 500 gross bags. So far I have purchased Clear, Pink, Siam Red, Emerald Green, Jet Black, Amethyst and Sapphire. The only rhinestone that has not impressed me yet is the clear. I purchased it on two separate occasions and to me it has a great shine but a few too many flaws and chips in the rhinestones. I found myself spending too much time picking out and replacing flawed stones so I went back to purchasing the clear from Shine Art. I will probably try to purchase the clear again another time just to see if the quality changes. They also have great customer service.


----------



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok. Its just they dont have pricing uo on their site. When i tried to create customer it gave me an error. I just wish i could place order through website like everyone else.

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

If you send me your email addy I will send you their price list..


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

jorge007 said:


> Ok. Its just they dont have pricing uo on their site. When i tried to create customer it gave me an error. I just wish i could place order through website like everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


I email my orders to info@shineartusa.com. This email will also work to contact them for a price list.


----------



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

which ones do you use the premium or regular. Also which the standard 3mm the ss10 or ss12. I see they have more color selection on the regular.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

If you scroll down to Rhinestones - Hot Fix on the price list I sent you.. those are the Korean Stones...

I always use the 10ss


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

jorge007 said:


> which ones do you use the premium or regular. Also which the standard 3mm the ss10 or ss12. I see they have more color selection on the regular.


 SS10/3MM is the standard size with more color selection!


----------

